# Conseguir conversor video compuesto a hdmi en Argentina



## Ardogan (Ago 19, 2008)

Hola que tal. 
Quiero convertir una señal de video compuesto a hdmi, me imagino que tendrá que ser un conversor que digitalice la imagen, encuadre, etc, etc; pero no encuentro nada para comprar acá en Argentina. Busco algo hecho, no estoy para inventos por ahora, jaja.
Navegando un rato ví lo siguiente:

Conversor S-video a hdmi
http://www.alibaba.com/catalog/11956196/Atlona_Video_S_Video_To_HDMI_Converter_Scaler.html

Conversor video a hdmi
http://www.directron.com/hdmicvrgb.html

El tema es que no encuentro nada parecido en Argentina, alguien sabe de algún comercio local que tenga esta clase de dispositivos?.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 5, 2008)

Ví uno en Paraná al 300, salía $400 bastante carito. No lo compro nada, jaja.


----------

